# Compression bag suggestions...?



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, if anything were to happen I've had my mind made up for quite a while that I'd be a more mobile type, and with that, I need some help. 

I ordered a new sleeping bag not long ago, really nice! Coleman 0 degree mummy sack, very very comfortable. I love this bag so far, but I have a problem. Mainly my issue, as the title implies, is carrying this sucker. So what I'm asking is has anyone had any experience with really good compression sacks?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

REI has several well made compression bags at a decent price point.

I use two different kinds of Sea to Summit bags and have no complaint.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Before Roo was born I had bought 4 season backpacking sleeping bags. They are very lightweight and about the size of a coffee can(smaller one) when packed in their bags. Never had any issue with using them even in the snow. Their compression sacks have straps that criss cross around the bag to make it smaller and tighter. Maybe you could look into making a rig to compress you bag down even more.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

DKRinAK said:


> REI has several well made compression bags at a decent price point.
> 
> I use two different kinds of Sea to Summit bags and have no complaint.


Their brand has been coming up a lot in my searches... I'll have to do some more reading.



Grimm said:


> Before Roo was born I had bought 4 season backpacking sleeping bags. They are very lightweight and about the size of a coffee can(smaller one) when packed in their bags. Never had any issue with using them even in the snow. Their compression sacks have straps that criss cross around the bag to make it smaller and tighter. Maybe you could look into making a rig to compress you bag down even more.


Gah! I wish I could just shrink this bag to coffee can size, but physics won't have it. Such as life owning a cold climate bag I suppose. And oh yeah, they all follow the basic principle of the tie straps, I know that, just merely a matter of which one (being brand and model) that would work best for the friendly everyday wanderer


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I carry a sleepin bag fer search an rescue. Bought a compression bag local. Never held up. Straps tore, branch's poked holes in it. Was just not cuttin it. Spoused ta be a good one to.

Wound up gettin one from a military surplus store. Canadian one, heavy duty with real nice wide straps an never had a lick a trouble with it.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I carry a sleepin bag fer search an rescue. Bought a compression bag local. Never held up. Straps tore, branch's poked holes in it. Was just not cuttin it. Spoused ta be a good one to.
> 
> Wound up gettin one from a military surplus store. Canadian one, heavy duty with real nice wide straps an never had a lick a trouble with it.


Canadian eh? I'll do some searching


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am also a fan of milsurp for this type of stuff. Military surplus was/is often made to a much higher standard than the commercial version of the same thing. Do some searches under stuff sack too.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

This be perty close ta the one I got.

http://www.armynavydeals.com/asp/products_new.asp?SEARCH=compression&sa=SearchKeyword&ST=2

One I got had straps ta boot.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

If you start with a down bag you will have much less of a problem with bulk.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> This be perty close ta the one I got.
> 
> http://www.armynavydeals.com/asp/products_new.asp?SEARCH=compression&sa=SearchKeyword&ST=2
> 
> One I got had straps ta boot.


About how small did it shrink your bag to oldcoot?



Sentry18 said:


> I am also a fan of milsurp for this type of stuff. Military surplus was/is often made to a much higher standard than the commercial version of the same thing. Do some searches under stuff sack too.


Oh yes, 90% of my gear is milspec/surp. I just want something that will get this bulky sleeping bag down to a manageable size.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a fairly bulky mil bag. I thin it be bout 10 inch in diameter an maybe 16 inchs long? Newer bags would prolly scrunch down a bit more, but fer what I use this bag fer it lasts an I'm warm.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I got a fairly bulky mil bag. I thin it be bout 10 inch in diameter an maybe 16 inchs long? Newer bags would prolly scrunch down a bit more, but fer what I use this bag fer it lasts an I'm warm.


Noted. Just on a subject of interest what's your bag rated at?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ifin I remember right it be 10 degree's er there bouts.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

ReconCraftTheta said:


> Their brand has been coming up a lot in my searches... I'll have to do some more reading.


REI -- keep an eye on their online outlet for some really great markdowns on quality gear.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Lake Windsong said:


> REI -- keep an eye on their online outlet for some really great markdowns on quality gear.


Will do! Thanks


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Compression bags are great...just remember not to store your bags in the stuff sacks, and especially the compression bags. Over time, it ruins the down. It will never loft properly again.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

That bag is huge and bulky, weighs more than 6 lbs. Put it in you car for emergencies and get something appropriate for a backpack. You don't need a 0 degree bag for 0 degree weather. You need a bag that will keep you alive not comfortable. Mine is rated 35 degrees and weighs 1 lb. For the difference in weight and volume I can carry 3 days of food. There ain't a compression bag on Earth that will squeeze it down to a manageable size.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't use one, as I like my bag to last. Best word I got was that every time you squish a bag like that, you reduce it's insulation by 1%. I didn't learn that until my 20* bag became a 30* bag. That was after one season if use. Now my bag is gently hand stuffed and takes up about half my pack volume. Considering how important it is to my survival, thats about right. If you don't mind killing your loft and buying a new bag every year, compress away. Just my .02.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I carried a Western Mounteering Highlite down bag. It is rated 35 degrees and weighs a pound. I slept in it about 100 nights on one trip, compressing it every day. If your theory was correct it would have no insulating effect. After a good wash it is as good as it ever was and will be for many more years.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll look into new bags, but I'm a bit short on funds at the moment. With summer coming up I usually just use my poncho liner and a wool blanket.



swjohnsey said:


> That bag is huge and bulky, weighs more than 6 lbs. Put it in you car for emergencies and get something appropriate for a backpack. You don't need a 0 degree bag for 0 degree weather. You need a bag that will keep you alive not comfortable. Mine is rated 35 degrees and weighs 1 lb. For the difference in weight and volume I can carry 3 days of food. There ain't a compression bag on Earth that will squeeze it down to a manageable size.


The bag is rated at 0 degrees survivability not comfortability, as bag ratings usually go.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Look on ebay. Kelty makes a nice series of bags called Lightyear. They come both down and synthetic in various temps.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

About compression: I have used compression bags. Back in 1970 and 72 we used duck down bags from REI on trail jobs. The laced compression bags could get those sleeping bags down close to football size. I was impressed by that. BUT: Bags left in compressed state over time will lose loft. 

Other than Wiggy's bags, I don't know of any which suffer no degradation from being left compressed. For that matter, I don't know of many others that "like" being washed instead of suffering degradation. 

When I had nice Eddie Bauer down bags, or a Marmot Mountain Grouse bag, I enjoyed the loft and warmth of down, and the ability to compress very small. But I NEVER left them compressed. Once home, the bags were aired out, then stored loosely in a large cloth bag so they would not lose loft. 

Over the years I've enjoyed down for light weight, loft and warmth - AS LONG AS IT STAYED DRY. But I live in the Great Pacific NorthWET and I don't go on Arctic expeditions, so I've finally made a more informed choice. I now have Wiggy's bags for the entire family. They have the Superlight Camo on sale for only $130 right now, so I jumped at it for my wife and the two boys I have at home (I already have the Flexible Temperature Range Sleep System, thanks to an eBay deal). We have various other bags, but they are not "bet your life" bags to grab in an emergency. 

For a bag that just stays in the car, you either store it loosely (nuisance, takes up lots of space in trunk) and compress it when you need to grab it and travel with it (takes time), or accept that it will lose loft and insulation quality while stored compressed. Maybe you could rotate bags and let them regain loft at home. I'm just staying, keep it in mind. With the exception of Wiggy's Lamilite material (they sell their bags compressed under 20 tons into a hard "flake" for Air Force survival kits), I think pretty much any bag that remains "squashed" for time will suffer. So if you're going to do it just make sure you get a colder temperature rated bag than you think you need. 

Whatever you put in that Bugout or GetHome bag, try it out, make sure it will work for you. 

You should be able to find good compression bags out there. But if you're short on funds or have the stuff around the place already, you may just work up your own with a few straps. Heck, a little paracord and some creativity should produce a workable compression bag.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Wound up gettin one from a military surplus store. Canadian one, heavy duty with real nice wide straps an never had a lick a trouble with it.


Old Coot, Would you mind posting a picture of the one you got at the surplus store? We have a great Army Surplus store in the area, but I have no idea what to look for.

Oops, I guess I should have kept reading - Old Coot provided a link.


----------

